# Falla en bocina KSR



## 1979alejandro1979 (Feb 27, 2018)

Buena tarde, me podian ayudar, mi bocina amplificada KSR enciende pero no se escucha
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Hola!, que tal si nos dices de que marca se trata que modelo, buscas el manual de servicio y lo subes...
Sin elementos en la mano, no se puede hacer mucho


----------



## capitanp (Feb 28, 2018)

Estrenando bola de cristal


----------



## Eduardo GM (Mar 3, 2018)

Buenas
Ami me pasa lo mismo
La marca es Kaiser
Modelo: MSA6515BT


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2018)

En ambos casos:
¿ Que mediciones realizaron ?
¿ Que observaciones hicieron ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponele un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, mediciones, fotos, ! ! Algo ¡ ¡ *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.


----------



## Eduardo GM (Mar 3, 2018)

No puedo mandar imágenes 
No me lo permite la pagina


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2018)

Si te fijas en la parte de abajo, donde dice adjuntar archivos has probado?


----------



## Eduardo GM (Mar 3, 2018)

Si pero marca error

Me dice que es demaciado grande el archivo
Solo es una foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2018)

O achicas la imagen o la metes en un pdf o la zipeas

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2018)

Recorda no debe tener más 4096KB, si excede el tamaño comprimilas


----------

